# silk browser help



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I want the Silk Browser on my Fire HDX to function more like normal browser with bookmarked favorite sites.  When I open Silk it has all the tabs that I have recently opened.  How do I get it to open just to one site every time and then I can go to my bookmarked sites.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the Help page at Amazon about the browser: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201306420

You can set your own bookmarks. If you close a tab before you leave the browser it won't be there when you go back. I'm not sure if you can set a 'home' page as that hasn't been a thing that I needed so I haven't looked into it. For me, the Fire isn't my main browser so a 'home' page isn't as critical as long as I have the ones I tend to use while on the Fire bookmarked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I know, you can't set a home page, and you can't change a setting to automatically close all windows when exiting.  

If you want a clean browser page when you open Silk, you have to be disciplined about closing tabs when you're through with them.  If you press and hold on any tab, you'll get a pop up that lets you close all tabs, among other things.

If you close all your tabs, the home page that will open next time will then have your most visited sites listed...and you can tap on the menu icon in the upper left corner and then select bookmarks to see your bookmarked sites.

You set bookmarks by tapping on the side menu while at a page or by pressing and holding on the tab that you want to bookmark and choose Add to Bookmarks. (EDIT:  At least, that's the way it works on my HDX)

Hope this helps, Joan!

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, that was very helpful.  Closing all tabs each time was a wonderful idea.  It then gets me to the Most Visited Page with bookmarks. Holding the tab of a site to bookmark was also something I didn't know how to do. I now have the Silk browser working like I wanted.

Still navigating my way around the HDX.  It is so much quicker than my HD.


----------

